# Rebooting the machine via some sort of a signal



## tsolrm (Jun 16, 2015)

I have pfSense installed on a small desktop PC. I also have a tool that monitors status of the box - if it's responsive or not while I'm outside of the office. Now when for some reason the box fails to function properly (i.e. it doesn't successfully boot after regular reboot) or it just simply stops working - is there a way to send some sort of a signal to it so that it reboots itself? Don't know if this is possible but I thought I might as well ask.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2015)

Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290


----------



## tsolrm (Jun 17, 2015)

This question is related to FreeBSD, I have only mentioned pfsense to explain the purpose of the box.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2015)

Although pfSense uses FreeBSD the way it's configured is completely different. So, what works on FreeBSD may not work on pfSense.


----------



## lostpacket (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe look into a small UPS? Many have management interfaces capable of cycling power to ports, or a switched PDU?


----------

